# does this poop look healthy TMI WARNING



## riley2012 (Jan 29, 2012)

riley(my 5y/o maltese)has been having trouble pooping lately.but her stools vary so much.
here is a poop from friday which looks like diarreah:







she did this in the house as you can tell,,and she didnt strain to much.
this morning she took about 25 mins to produce anything,,and this is what we got:







i dont understand why its white or why she had so much trouble..i have the poo in a baggy int he fridge right now,,im considering taking it for the vet to look at,shes already been tested for worms. she keeps squatting like she has to go but nothing comes out...im sorry if these pics were tmi and i hope i dont get banned for sharing,,im just really concerned.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Does your dog chew a lot of bones or antlers? When mine chew a lot on a new antler, they can get the very crumbly whitish poop. If you're concerned, you should take the poop sample to the vet, though. A vet will be able to help much more than we can.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

Could your pup have gotten into anything and chewed it up? Looks kinda like this might have happened.....when they do this it can cause all kinds of havoc. Let us know what the vet says.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I love it, we all know we,re going to be looking at poop, from the title yet 63 of us viewed them, lol. Only on a dog forum!


----------



## Roloni (Aug 5, 2011)

That looks like a pretty bad..
but not as bad as Roxies Kong Toy Poop.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## lisahi (Jun 19, 2011)

I would check with a vet to see if there's any obstruction that could be causing the strain. Otherwise, it could be something she ate (or more than one something). Check with a vet, but I would personally cut out treats for the time being (including any raw bones, antlers, bully sticks, or other treats), and stick with just her regular dog food. When you are outside with her, make sure she doesn't eat anything weird (my vet has always told me to watch out for oak tree seeds, because that can cause stomach upset). Monitor her when she's playing with any toy that she can tear apart to make sure she's not eating any of it, and just generally make sure she's not picking things from the garbage, or food off the floor, etc. Once you have her down to JUST her dog food, you may find that her poop starts to look better. Then you can slowly re-introduce some treats, one by one. That way, you may be able to track down the culprit if, indeed, the problem is food-related.


----------



## GBrown62 (Nov 28, 2011)

If you can see little rice like grains (white or covered brown) could be round worm or whip worm infestation. 
If your dog's poo looks like that for more than 48 hours or daily you might want to take him/her in for an exam and worm testing.


----------



## roxiefoxie08 (Dec 15, 2011)

found this arcticle http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/white-stool/AN01724


----------



## pcride (Jan 12, 2012)

Ther is a website that explains poop color for dogs, grey white poop indicates blockage where the bile is not helping/ mixing in the intestine. Dog dodo should be somewhat firm and compact and able to pick it up without it spilling. I would suggest to take your dog in, that's not normal


----------

